# Clarington, pa area



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello FLY FRIENDS IM heading to clarington this Friday with pops and We will be trout fishing for the first time. Any pointers on what creeks areas i should target. It will be appreciated. Thanks all


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

Brother, the Clarion river is the main source. Just Google fishing Clarington, PA. Maybe some guys will come on and give you fishing info. I used to drive from Slippery Rock to State College on 80 years ago a lot. That is the PA wilderness where you are going. I'm sure there are brook trout streams around. Clarion is the nearest city I think. In PA they call that area of the state God's Country. There are bears for sure. There is a PA fly forum called Paflyfish.com. Get on there and someone will help you out.


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

I appreciate it


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

East branch of Clarion upstream of Johsonburg, PA. I've fished the Game Commission waters just off the dirt road below the dam this time of year with my daughters. Water will be cool. Also I hear Bendigo state park just downstream is good. The Fox's Pizza Den in Ridgway is a must. The owners are so friendly and pizza outstanding.

My daughters had fun when I finally figured out fish wanted size 18-20 klinkhammers. Dang that was 5 years ago already.

Also, we saw some trout in Clarion but I caught smallies on a kayak trip. The trout were stacked in a cool stream inflow since Clarion is too hot during summer for trout.

Let us know how you do.
Rickerd


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info we planned on heading 
Bendigo atleast 1 day*. Will def stop at pizza shop*


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

how did you do?


----------

